# Asus strix raid pro not detecting as intended



## Crazy zookeepster (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi all

I'm currently having an issue with my asus strix raid pro, where it is detected in device manager as an asmedia usb extensible host device, instead of as a sound card under sound and other devices. When trying to install the software it says "Asus strix sound card cannot be detected", due to the stupid thing thinking its a usb hub of some sort

Things I've tried:
- Fresh windows
- Clear Cmos
- What seems to be all the forums currently available on this topic
- Older driver versions
- Cant flash card because it doesn't detect as sound card
- Running with BIOS default (No oc, still currently running no oc)

My pc specs are still up to date on TPU for you to see for troubleshooting.

Some have said try switching from pci gen3 to gen 2, but i only have gen 2, so that is sadly not an option


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2019)

I wonder if the sound card part has gone bad and now the computer is only detecting the USB chip on the card?


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Aug 1, 2019)

I wouldn't rule that out and say its impossible, but highly doubt it. It does work on another pc however.

My last attempt it to try to flash it to newer firmware on another pc, but i dont know if that will help, as the flashing is more for the breakout box than anything else

I'm giving it a week to try and solve, if that doesn't work, i'll return it to the owner and ask for my money back.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 1, 2019)

Have you manually deleted the driver's from within device manager?
Then install the drivers from whatever software.


----------



## Crazy zookeepster (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi jmcslob

Yes I have, and upon reboot, it just recognises as usb again.

I feel the issue is that the .inf file used when the pc detects the card is one for usb and not one for a sound card.

I however am not knowledgeable enough to know how to tell the pc is should be installing a different .inf file


----------

